# Core Archery "Spark" 25" riser



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Well it's not "backordered" so that's a plus.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Raven, EXE Competitor, Core Archery..

They are all made by the same factory in China and very similar each other. Finishing is good, and they have a wooden grip. Double check their straightness before buying. Alignemnt system is similar to Hoyt, but with just one screw and a washer on each side. Window depth is very limited, not suitble for fat arrows. Can accept many rests, not all, as distance from button hole to back of the window is shorter than usual. 
The 25" is only existing real alternative to SF Forged riser in same range of price. 

23" version is on top of preferences in Italy.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Unfortunately, LAS is not offering a 23" version here, and by the clearance price, seems they may not be offering the 25" much longer...


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

I just ordered a Core Spark 25" riser to replace the Cartel Fantom that I had just received. The tiller bolts were weird on the Fantom. One turned with a grinding feel which in fact produced metal shavings. (It felt like tapping threads! I did NOT cross thread it.) The second problem was that the limbs would only go on when the bolts were turned out no more than 2.5 turns at one end and 1.5 turns at the other end. (I'm new to ILF, but I've heard people mentioning backing out the bolt 4 to 6 turns, so I'm assuming that 1.5 turns is usual.) Another thing I noticed is that the limb alignment screws were not designed with locking screws. The handle wasn't as comfortable/significant as I had expected. I held a Cartel Sirius and its handle actually felt better. 

Back to the Core Spark. It seems to be a rebranded Samick Vision. For me as still a beginner, it should be plenty good. (Then again, that's what I thought about the Fantom before I received it.) I'll find out next week!

These videos explained a lot about the riser and its adjustments: 

Part 1: http://youtu.be/kGxI1KkA_Mw

Part 2: http://youtu.be/M4ana2Mn9Us


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

*Design Flaw?*

Now I'm scared. I've reading how the Samick Vision has a design flaw, and the Spark looks like the exact same riser. I has to do with the limb alignment hardware. http://www.archeryinterchange.com/f11/how-far-eh-what-29086/


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

*Limb Pocket Comparison*

Vision on right, Spark on left. Does it seem to be the exactly the same?


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like a carbon copy of the Samick Vision 1 .


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Oppssss should have read the last post...my bad.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is due to the angle of the photos, but it seems like the distance from the detent to the back of the arch is shorter on the Spark.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

UPDATE: I'm keeping my Fantom riser after working out the limb fit problem. I just added a washer under the limb alignment bracket. It was sitting slightly low, causing the limb to bind.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> Not sure why this is discounted to just $124 at LAS, but it sure looks like a decent riser. Machined, anodized aluminum with a dowel alignment system.
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/core-archery-spark-25-recurve-riser.html


I've wondered the same thing, it's not too often LAS discounts that much from $179 down to $124. I was considering that riser for my indoor low poundage practice bow.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

I will find out soon. I tried to cancel my RMA, but LAS had already mailed out the Core Spark as a replacement. LAS is almost /too/ quick to mail things out! Usually not a problem. ^_^


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Let us know how you like it. I have some students who might benefit from a decent inexpensive riser.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

Someone who was selling a Samick Vision said that not all of the Visions had the alignment problem. My photo comparisons between the Vision and Spark seem to show a dimensional difference. We'll see.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

I may be completely wrong in this but in just Googling around mostly images, seems the Samick Vision 1 had limb pocket machining mis-alignment problem so they supposedly came out with a fixed version Vision 2. Visually seems the Vision 1 had a solid limb pocket side and the Vision 2 had a cutout on the limb pocket sides. But now the Vision 2 is discontinued too.

So looking at the Core riser, it has a solid limb pocket side and looks identical to the Vision 1.

I don't know, something tells me to hold off buying the Core riser even at the discounted price.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

If the sides were not slotted, I don't see how it could function at all. If the riser comes in (I asked if they could re-direct the shipment back to them, but that probably won't happen.) I'll take photos and measurements using my digital micrometer. If it looks good, I might do one limb test fit.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Then there's a good possibility it may be a great riser, like you said earlier, not every one was out of alignment, in fact probably very few. Other than that, it looks real good, machined, anodized, dowel limb align, wood grip.


----------



## Mike Hutchison (Apr 22, 2012)

I have two of these risers, and have been shooting one for about a year post shoulder surgery. These are very solid, vibration free risers with a grip similar to the hoyt ergo in size/shape. I use carbon foam and carbon wood limbs on them, in the 37-42# range. Have won or placed in a number of 3D shoots with this combo. I own a hoyt formula bow, raven prestige, spigarelli, and have owned and shot several W-W, hoyts, SF and other misc. risers. The Core riser gives up nothing to these. Although a small sample for sure, both of mine are dead straight and easy to adjust. If you look at the youtube video review of the Samick Vision, it is the same bow. This is basically my go to riser. I might order a third, given the ridiculous sale price. Anodized and machined as well. Good shooting.
Mike


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Picked up a Samick Vision based on Martin Ottensens recco as a dependable cheap bare bow riser - it worked great for BB with some weights & also does very well for the oly set up I have it on now - the problem apparently with the first version was if you turned the bolts fully in you risked limb damage - have mine 2.5 turns in & limbs have been fine for over a year to date - hope that helps someone - M


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I am very close to actually buying something and am very curious now about the Core Spark. I was considering the Cartel Fantom but the price for the Spark is about the same and this is machined aluminum and anodized, right? I may want to shoot barebow (string walking) AND Oly style recurve and til I can afford a second bow, one will have to do double duty.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a Fantom. It's a good bow from a functionality standpoint, but at the current sale price of the Spark; I'd suggest you go with one of those instead. It has the same features as the Fantom, but is machined and has a nicer finish. The paint on the fantom is kind of orange peely/ runny in places (on mine at least).


----------



## Mike Hutchison (Apr 22, 2012)

As mentioned above, I have two Core Spark risers, one of which I shoot a lot. Both are straight anodized, machined risers. I used to have two Cartel Fantoms, but don't have either any more. For me, the Core risers are better, hands down. I only shoot barebow, so cannot speak to olympic style use. The Core grips fit me just like the Hoyt ergo. Have had no issues with them. Good luck.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Mike, thanks for the review. I had a Hoyt ergo grip so this sounds like just the ticket for me!!!!


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with the above. I'm using my Vision for a barebow (stringwalking) and it's absolutely solid and accurate.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

A brief search of other shops especially in the UK reveals that this is indeed the same riser as the Samick Vision II and the Raven prestige just rebranded. Selling for same price on 3rivers btw as on Lancaster Archery. I am very excited to have found a riser of this quality at that price point. Of course we'll see what happens when I pull the trigger and the rig shows up.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

StarDog said:


> A brief search of other shops especially in the UK reveals that this is indeed the same riser as the Samick Vision II and the Raven prestige just rebranded. Selling for same price on 3rivers btw as on Lancaster Archery. I am very excited to have found a riser of this quality at that price point. Of course we'll see what happens when I pull the trigger and the rig shows up.


I thought the Core is the same as the Samick Vision the original that had alignment problems because the Raven Prestige appears visually different than the Core. I could be wrong.

In any case, I'd advise to hurry and jump on the Core if that's what you want, it may get sold out or the store stops carrying them for some reason, seeing how it's on clearance.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

c365 I called Lancaster yesterday and they have loads in stock. I wanted to make sure since I can't pull the trigger til next tuesday.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

StarDog said:


> c365 I called Lancaster yesterday and they have loads in stock. I wanted to make sure since I can't pull the trigger til next tuesday.


Good deal StarDog, I just didn't want you to miss out. I'm famous for hesitating and losing some good deals.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh my, it's HERE. Went to the UPS store to pick it up and it's very pretty, at least the blue is. -- has alignment adjustment, the axiom limbs snapped right into place. Got the string sort of at brace height for now and here comes adjusting tiller and limb alignment at 9:00 pm


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

StarDog said:


> adjusting tiller and limb alignment at 9:00 pm


That's about 30 minutes ago! ^_^ Looking forward to the results! (You might need to remove the limbs to see if the scratch goes past the detent.)


----------



## jagill (Jan 11, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Not sure why this is discounted to just $124 at LAS, but it sure looks like a decent riser. Machined, anodized aluminum with a dowel alignment system.
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/core-archery-spark-25-recurve-riser.html


At the neighboring club I shoot at from time to time, I have noticed a number of younger archers have purchased the Core Spark. One young lady just set the record for her division at the provincial championships this past weekend. I have held them, but not shot them. The anodizing and machining looks good. The limb pockets are somewhat basic in design, but I haven't heard many complaints. Overall, they seem like a good value, although I still recommend the SF forged + if my students can afford them. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this riser to those who can't afford a SF Forged+, but would like to do a lot better than the standard wooden riser and limbs for not much more money.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

So far so good. tiller adjusted, now for limb alignment. It seems to adjust very easily -- the limbs go into the pockets without any difficulty. It seems to have all the necessary adjustment thingies, in out and left and right. The rubber will meet the road tomorrow when I shoot the thing. It came with allen wrenches and a sleeve but no instructions, but I downloaded very nice instructions. It has a wooden grip (seems to be wood). It's a big jump up from a shop bow I was shooting, that's for sure.


----------

